# Solved: Duplicate folder names at same level on server



## Kal__l (Jan 25, 2012)

In reference to the following old 'unresolved' posts:

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-server/950545-duplicate-folder-names-same-level.html

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-server/931248-duplicate-user-folders-file-server.html

This blew my mind the first time I came accross it as I couldnt figure out what the hell was going on!?

I discovered this will happen if there is a 'desktop.ini' file in those folders with specific references in it, it can easily happen on file servers that have 'user folders' redirected from a desktop computer.
Easy fix, under 'folder options' untick the 'hide protected operating system files' option and apply, then go to the affected folders and delete any instances of 'desktop.ini' that you find in them.


----------

